# WORRIED: Missy ate some uncooked white rice...will it hurt her?



## godfreygirl143

I'm always looking for ways to make new creative toys for Missy, my 2-year-old mini schnauzer/shih tzu mix. This morning I took an empty plastic jar, put some dry white rice in it (for shaking noise), a few empty thread spools and one of her small balls. Then I tightened the lid as tight as my hands could....tied a thick rope on it and stuck it into a hole in her hide-a-chicken toy.

Well...she must be much stronger or smarter than I thought. I got busy cleaning in the kitchen and (assumed) she was just busy playing with her new toy. When I came back in the living room, she had managed to get the lid off and there was raw rice ALL over the place and she was still chewing on some of it.
:doh:
I cleaned it all up, but she has been just laying down since then. I don't know if she's just tired from all the playing with the new toy or if I should be worried about her being sick from eating the raw white rice. Should I be worried???


----------



## dagwall

Jubel ate close to an entire packet of uncooked rice once, it wasn't pretty when it came out the other end but it didn't hurt him. Just make sure she has lots of fresh water available and be prepared for possible diarrhea. It will likely depend on how much she actually ate in relation to her size. 

Keep an eye on her for signs of lethargy or vomiting but they aren't likely to happen. If they do at a minimum call your vet to ask their advice. Odds are high she'll only end up with an upset belly and loose stool.


----------



## Kathyy

If this was regular rice then it won't absorb water in the gut. If it was instant, contact the vet if there was more than a teaspoon of rice eaten. Seems more likely that instant could absorb water and possibly be a problem in the gut but I don't know for sure. Sassy got into a 5 pound of regular white rice long ago and just had really odd looking poop, not soft or anything as the little bit of starch firmed up her stool and it didn't swell in her gut.

Max adores empty water bottles and takes great pride in his ability to pry the caps off neatly. You can still screw the cap back on although I am sure it would leak. Never leave a dog alone with a home made toy just in case something like this happens. Did you make sure the rest of the items are accounted for?


----------



## godfreygirl143

No....this wasn't instant rice....it was the kind you cook for a while. I know she didn't eat a lot of it because I didn't put a lot of it in the jar. It LOOKED like a lot after she opened it and scattered it all over the living room floor. I guess I'll just watch her, but I guess I don't have anything to worry about since she couldn't have eaten much. Thanks for making me feel better about it.


----------



## godfreygirl143

Here's a sort of funny update on Missy's ordeal with eating the raw white rice I had put in a homemade toy for her yesterday. When I took her outside for her walk this morning and she did her business, I went to pick it up in the bag and it was just FULL of little white things. :faint: But, I forgot about the rice from the day before and was so worried that I almost called the vet to take a sample of her poo in to see if she had some sort of worms. Then before I actually called, I remembered the rice incident the day before. All of that yucky stuff was the raw RICE and I guess it went straight through her.....WHEW!!! Just thought I'd share that because of the helpful advice I always get here. NO more rice in toys for her!!!!


----------



## Kathyy

I did the same thing when Sassy got into the raw rice. You would think I could remember the mischief she got into 2 days before, nope.


----------



## hueyeats

Nawww I think she'll be alright.


----------



## godfreygirl143

Yes....she's okay. I was totally worried the next day when I was picking up her poo and saw OODLES of white things in it. I was sure I would have to call the vet and tell them I think she has worms.....until I remembered the eating raw rice incident the day before. WHEW!!!
:rockon:


----------



## Abbylynn

Glad to hear it all ended up well!  Instant rice could have been a disaster!

Some bad teenagers fed a bunch of the ducks in the park instant white rice and killed them.


----------



## Emmykozzie

Hey so my dog got a hold of one of those rice filled bags that u heat up to warm your like feet or hands and ate some of the rice from it should I be worried about him. All his done so far is have diarrhea. Will he be ok?


----------



## Bambam1986

Ok so my dog. Ate a bag of boil in a bag of white rice. Me n my wife was cooking dinner for Christmas I accidentally knocked the back off she had gotten into before I could do anything I stop everything I was doing gave her some water y'all think she is good so far nothing from her thank God she is. An old dog not just a dog part of the family for many years yall think she is good


----------



## RonE

Everybody with these kinds of concerns, please call your vet. Think about it. If some well-meaning member tells you, "Oh, sure, your dog will be fine" and your dig is not fine, this would be tragic for your dog, for you and for this forum.

Read the stickies at the top of the heath sub-forum.


----------

